# Game Quirk



## Transk53 (Feb 26, 2015)

I am hoping that some of you members that can code can possibly answer this question. I have recently downloaded a few old games via Steam. Notably the one that is causing issues is one called Blitzkrieg. Basically playing a mission, all the units move around at a grossly up rated speed. Now I have done the usual things for something like this. IE run it in a compatibility mode. Force a lower res etc. But can anybody answer why the game would speed up, and other times be normal.

All dvrs and Windows are up to date. Figured it maybe because a lack of a dedicated Gfx card, but it happened on my previous laptop that ran a dedicated card. Any ideas?


----------



## granfire (Mar 12, 2015)

It speeds up? Dang.....


----------



## Shai Hulud (Mar 13, 2015)

I remembe that one. Good RTS.

What are your system specs?


----------



## Transk53 (Mar 13, 2015)

Shai Hulud said:


> I remembe that one. Good RTS.
> 
> What are your system specs?



In short very basic. When I get that 4th gen core i5 or i7, should be ok. Old games are unpredictable.


----------



## Shai Hulud (Mar 13, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> In short very basic. When I get that 4th gen core i5 or i7, should be ok. Old games are unpredictable.


I feel you. I can't even run SC1 on my Win7 PC. Tried adjusting the compatibility settings to Win98/2000? Or XP?


----------



## Transk53 (Mar 13, 2015)

Shai Hulud said:


> I feel you. I can't even run SC1 on my Win7 PC. Tried adjusting the compatibility settings to Win98/2000? Or XP?



Counter Sourse? You could forcing it to run at 800 x 600. Try XP SP2 if an option. Either that Steam have it for download.


----------

